# Cowan Ck Sunday 18/2 AM



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

High tide mid morning and lots of recent rain so I thought I'd check out the creek again. Plan to drift upstream with the tide (or troll if the creek is flowing from the rain) then see if I can find bream, EPs or even bass in the upper reaches, followed by a quick drift downstream.

7am launch at Appletree Bay


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Good call Dave.

Pencil me in. I'll confirm later in the week.

On the launch point. Have you thought about launching at the yak ramp at B'head instead. Park outside the gates and trolly the yak to the ramp.

Might save a bit of time??


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Steve, happy to try Bobbin Head as it will save time. I think the gate opens at 7. Maybe we should make it a 7:30 launch?


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Was actually thinking a bit earlier Dave. Just spoke to NP's and they reckon the gates are unlocked at dawn. Whenever that is? 7 is still ok I think. It isn't that far to walk from the gate to the ramp.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Dave, 
I might be up for this one. Going to see the violent femmes on sat night so it will depend on how much amber necter i consume. If im there good if not then next time.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Steve, do I have the launch spot right?

Dave, enjoy Saturday night

6:30 for 7:00 launch it is then


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

It's a bit further down Dave. You need a bigger picture. Just a bit more to the southwest.

It's just before where the mangroves start.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Dave and Steve,
I'll skip this one guys fisherman dan and his dad want to go out on Patonga creek so i won't have to get up as early from sat night

Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

No worries Dave. Just don't go up without your paddle (sorry)

Steve, OK I've got it figured now


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Good luck Dave & Clarkos,

I'm going to do Balmoral Sat morning and the wife has a course on Sunday, but if I can I might try and sneak out for a couple of hours early on Sunday and join youse.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Definately ok for this one, so see you there Dave.


----------

